# Die Sky DSL Verarsche!



## Blackout (25. Juli 2009)

Ich bin im März diesen Jahres von Hamburg (ADSL 2+ Anschluss) nach Mecklenburg in ein Naturschutzgebiet zwecks Ausbildung umgezogen.

Wie das so weit draußen ja ist, gibt es hier kein DSL.
Ich hatte mir also damals für mein Handy von O² eine Internetflat geholt und konnte zumindest stark eingeschränkt online gehen.
Nachdem aber vor knapp 2 Monaten plötzlich nichts mehr ging und ich seitdem mit dem Handy kaum noch online kam bzw. die Verbindung total instabil war fragte mich zeitgleich mein Chef wie es denn mit dem Arbeiten von zu Hause ausschaut.
Ich berichtete ihm von meinem Problem und er meinte ist doch kein Ding, bekommst einen Sky DSL Anschluss über die Firma gestellt und zahlst die Hälfte der monatlichen Gebühren.

Geil!

Gesagt getan, Anbieter verglichen, Kundenmeinungen angeschaut und letztendlich bei dem Anbieter "Sky DSL" gelandet.
Tarif Sky DSL 2000+ Bi-Direktional mit Flatrate und Fair Use blabla...
Als mir der Techniker am Dienstag alles installiert hatte, war es richtig geil.
3,5 MBit Down, 356kbit Up und 600er Ping.

Hab dann erstmal schön Windowsupdate ausgeführt, neueste Treiber geladen etc.. alles was vorher über das Handy unmöglich war (aufgrund der langsamen und instabilen Leitung).
2 Stunden später die Ernüchterung, 4kb/s max. im Download. Es ging sprichwörtlich gar nichts mehr.
Bin dann ins Bett und hab am nächsten Tag bei der Hotline angerufen.
Der Mitarbeiter meinte zu mir das wäre die Fair Use Geschichte die gegriffen hat.
Nicht mehr als 100 MB pro 15 Minuten ansonsten werde ich für Zeit x gedrosselt.
Nicht mehr als xxx MB pro 2 Stunden ansonsten werde ich für Zeit x gedrosselt.
Nicht mehr als xxx MB pro 4 Stunden ansonsten werde ich für Zeit x gedrosselt.
Nicht mehr als 500 MB pro Tag oder ich werde gedrosselt für Zeit x....

Nun gut, damit kann ich ja leben, das muss ich eben größere Sachen auf Arbeit runterladen.
Pustekuchen.... seit gestern Abend bin ich offensichtlich wieder einmal komplett gedrosselt, obwohl ich nichts heruntergeladen habe und auch heute morgen geht nichts mehr.

Ich hatte gestern zudem die Vertragsabteilung angeschrieben und mich nach einem Tarifupgrade erkundigt.
Da gibt es wohl 3 Tarife 2GB, 5GB und 10GB wobei dann 10GB schon fast 170€ im Monat kosten.
Der 2GB oder 5GB Tarif wäre ja interessant wobei mich so langsam der Verdacht beschleicht das sich diese Angaben nicht auf einen Tag sondern den gesamten Monat beziehen.... denn das würde auch bedeuten das sich meine 500MB Limit im Moment nicht pro Tag sondern pro Monat verstehen was auch erklären würde warum jetzt nichts mehr geht.



Hat von euch jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen mit sowas gemacht?
Ich komme mir im Moment irgendwie über den Tisch gezogen vor.
Mein Chef hat bisher 560€ (Hardware und Techniker) sowie 74,90€ (Grundgebühr, die Hälfte davon zahl ich) bezahlt, für einen Anschluss der im Endeffekt zum Arbeiten unbrauchbar ist.


----------



## HanFred (25. Juli 2009)

Blackout am 25.07.2009 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat von euch jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen mit sowas gemacht?
> Ich komme mir im Moment irgendwie über den Tisch gezogen vor.


nicht direkt, aber die ganze fair-use geschichte ist im prinzip beschiss. entweder man hat ne flat oder einen volumentarif, aber eine flat, die man nicht wie eine flat benutzen kann, ist schlicht und ergreifend keine flatrate.
und die limiten scheinen wirklich verdammt niedrig zu liegen bei deinem abo.


----------



## Blackout (25. Juli 2009)

HanFred am 25.07.2009 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht direkt, aber die ganze fair-use geschichte ist im prinzip beschiss. entweder man hat ne flat oder einen volumentarif, aber eine flat, die man nicht wie eine flat benutzen kann, ist schlicht und ergreifend keine flatrate.
> und die limiten scheinen wirklich verdammt niedrig zu liegen bei deinem abo.



Die Frage die mir vom Support bisher nicht beantwortet wurde, die ja eigentlich alles klären könnte, beziehen sich die Angaben beim Tarifupgrade auf den Tag oder den ganzen Monat.
Denn mit 2GB am Tag käme ich problemlos hin, wohingegen 5GB im Monat extrem wenig wäre.

Ich mache hier eine Ausbildung zum Mediengestalter Digital / Print und bin unter anderem für online Werbung zuständig und da kommt es schon vor das mir ne Mail mit 50 MB Bilder geschickt wird oder ich online Luftbildaufnahmen zugestellt bekomme wo dann ein Bild schon 90MB hat....


----------



## SuicideVampire (25. Juli 2009)

HanFred am 25.07.2009 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Blackout am 25.07.2009 10:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In der c't war vor einiger Zeit mal ein ausführlicher Artikel dazu, das Ganze scheint auch rechtlich ziemlich zweifelhaft zu sein. Evtl. würde ich da mal mit einem Anwalt reden.


----------



## pirx (25. Juli 2009)

Blackout am 25.07.2009 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage die mir vom Support bisher nicht beantwortet wurde, die ja eigentlich alles klären könnte, beziehen sich die Angaben beim Tarifupgrade auf den Tag oder den ganzen Monat.


Naja, man muss das verstehen, weil das ja auch eine richtig komplizierte Frage ist... ^_^

Ich kapier das eh nicht... da steht doch überall:
- Unbegrenztes Volumen beim Datenversand und -empfang 
http://de.skydsl.eu/index.php?c=tariff&s=overview

Wo kommt denn eigentlich dieses "Fair Use"-Gedöns her?


----------



## SuicideVampire (25. Juli 2009)

pirx am 25.07.2009 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Blackout am 25.07.2009 11:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da steht dann meistens ganz versteckt im Kleingedruckten, dass das Überschreiten eines bestimmten Nutzungsvolumens automatisch ein Missbrauch des Anschlusses sein soll...


----------



## Freaky22 (25. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde folgendes : https://de.skydsl.eu/index.php?c=info&s=howitworks&cs=fairuse

da steht zwar nicht ausdrücklich dass die Bandbreite in die Knie geht, aber man kann es zwischen den Zeilen lesen, wenn man weiss was gemeint ist.
Aber da muss doch irgendwo stehen wie viel du dann im "1. Gang" maximal bekommst wenn du überziehst?


----------



## SuicideVampire (25. Juli 2009)

Freaky22 am 25.07.2009 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde folgendes : https://de.skydsl.eu/index.php?c=info&s=howitworks&cs=fairuse
> 
> da steht zwar nicht ausdrücklich dass die Bandbreite in die Knie geht, aber man kann es zwischen den Zeilen lesen, wenn man weiss was gemeint ist.
> Aber da muss doch irgendwo stehen wie viel du dann im "1. Gang" maximal bekommst wenn du überziehst?



Da steht aber nicht, dass die einem die Bandbreite kappen. Das müsste außerdem auch irgendwo im Vertrag stehen. Wenn Du das vor Vertragsabschluss nicht zu Gesicht bekommen hast, ist es eh hinfällig.


----------



## Blackout (25. Juli 2009)

Es steht nirgendswo das die Bandbreite auf 4kb/s limitiert wird.

Aber genau das passiert wenn meine "Anfragen zurückgestellt werden"....

Ich könnt echt kotzen und vor allem wie soll ich meinem Chef klar machen das ich mit der Anbindung so nicht arbeiten kann?
Mein Chef ist leider etwas cholerisch und die Reaktion kann ich mir schon fast vorstellen....

Bezüglich des 1ten und 2ten Ganges.
Den gibt es bei meinem Tarif nicht, da bei mir auch über die Satschüssel gesendet wird.
Den 2ten Gang gibt es nur wenn man über die Telefonleitung, Handy etc. sendet.


----------



## SuicideVampire (25. Juli 2009)

Blackout am 25.07.2009 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Es steht nirgendswo das die Bandbreite auf 4kb/s limitiert wird.
> 
> Aber genau das passiert wenn meine "Anfragen zurückgestellt werden"....
> 
> ...



Ich würde wirklich mal mit einem Anwalt reden, das klingt mir alles nicht sehr koscher...


----------



## McDrake (25. Juli 2009)

SuicideVampire am 25.07.2009 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde wirklich mal mit einem Anwalt reden, das klingt mir alles nicht sehr koscher...


Finde in den AGB auch keine Limitierung, wenn ichs recht gesehen habe:
https://de.skydsl.eu/downloads/20081017_AGB_skyDSL%20Deutschland_V1.10.pdf


----------



## Blackout (25. Juli 2009)

> 4.1.3 Leistungen und Preise des Dienstes sind auf die Bedürfnisse von Privathaushalten abgestimmt, die den Dienst
> nicht kommerziell nutzen. Um allen Kunden einen gleichberechtigten Zugang zum Internet ermöglichen zu können,
> behält sich die skyDSL Deutschland GmbH daher im Interesse aller Kunden das Recht vor, *Nutzern, die kontinuierlich
> überdurchschnittlich große Datenmengen herunterladen, eine Beschränkung der Bandbreite aufzuerlegen*, soweit dies
> erforderlich ist, um sicherzustellen, dass alle Kunden einen vergleichbaren Zugang zum Internet haben.



Alles klar.... ca. 500mb in 4 tagen sind kontinuierlich große Datenmengen O_o


----------



## SuicideVampire (25. Juli 2009)

Blackout am 25.07.2009 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> > 4.1.3 Leistungen und Preise des Dienstes sind auf die Bedürfnisse von Privathaushalten abgestimmt, die den Dienst
> > nicht kommerziell nutzen. Um allen Kunden einen gleichberechtigten Zugang zum Internet ermöglichen zu können,
> > behält sich die skyDSL Deutschland GmbH daher im Interesse aller Kunden das Recht vor, *Nutzern, die kontinuierlich
> > überdurchschnittlich große Datenmengen herunterladen, eine Beschränkung der Bandbreite aufzuerlegen*, soweit dies
> ...



Das ist sehr ungenau formuliert (was ist "groß" und was bedeutet "kontinuierlich"?), ich würde wie gesagt einen Anwalt zu rate ziehen.
Ansonsten: bieten die auch Tarife für Geschäftskunden an? Wenn ja, wäre das evtl. die bessere Option, wenn Du den Anschluss beruflich nutzt.


----------



## Freaky22 (25. Juli 2009)

SuicideVampire am 25.07.2009 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Blackout am 25.07.2009 14:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso denn Anwalt immer direkt? Wenn das so in den AGB´s steht ist es Vertragsbestandteil geworden, unterstellt die sind rechtmäßig. Erkundige dich mal unter welchen Voraussetzungen dies greift und wie lange die Limitierung dann andauern soll.


----------



## SuicideVampire (25. Juli 2009)

Freaky22 am 25.07.2009 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> SuicideVampire am 25.07.2009 14:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Frage der Rechtmäßigkeit soll dadurch gerade geklärt werden.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2009)

Blackout am 25.07.2009 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> > 4.1.3 Leistungen und Preise des Dienstes sind auf die Bedürfnisse von Privathaushalten abgestimmt, die den Dienst
> > nicht kommerziell nutzen. Um allen Kunden einen gleichberechtigten Zugang zum Internet ermöglichen zu können,
> > behält sich die skyDSL Deutschland GmbH daher im Interesse aller Kunden das Recht vor, *Nutzern, die kontinuierlich
> > überdurchschnittlich große Datenmengen herunterladen, eine Beschränkung der Bandbreite aufzuerlegen*, soweit dies
> ...


  also, für den 0815-user wäre das, wenn es mehrfach die woche und dauerhaft wäre, als download schon ungewöhnlich viel. wenn es sogar um upload geht, wäre es definitiv viel. 

trotzdem wäre bei nur 4 tagen am stück mit viel traffic selbst "damals", als DSL-provider trafficstarke kunden rausschmissen, noch nichts passiert. das wär schon sehr frech, wenn das - vor allem heutzutage - in deinem fall als begründung angebracht würde. wenn es jetzt jeden tag 1-2GB wären, dann könnte man drüber reden, ob die AGB zutreffen, aber mal 4 tage am stück 500MB ?

das problem könnte sein: wenn da ein richter entscheiden müßte und man legt dem dann als "beweis" die durchschnittlichen trafficvolumen anderer user inkl. vlt. auch downloadpeaks beim download zB einer spieledemo dar, dann wird es schwer für den richter, zu deinen gunsten zu entscheiden, dass heutzutage dein traffic durchaus vertretbar und NICHT "ungewöhnlich viel" ist... ^^ 

so eine AGB ist in jedem falle sehr schwammig, wenn da keine festen datengrenzen drin - vlt. sind die deswegen dann gar nicht gütlig in diesem punkt?


----------



## Blackout (25. Juli 2009)

Das waren ja nicht 500MB am Stück, das war mein geschätzter gesamter Traffic seitdem ich den Anschluss am Dienstag bekommen habe.

Uploads hab ich nur den normalen Traffic der beim Aufrufen von Websites entsteht, meine Youtube Videos lad ich auf Arbeit hoch 

Edit: Tarife für Geschäftskunden haben die in der Tat.
Da kostet mein Anschluss ohne Fair Use gleich mal 500 Euro im Monat !!!


----------



## Freaky22 (25. Juli 2009)

Herbboy am 25.07.2009 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Blackout am 25.07.2009 14:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber da muss doch irgendwo im Tarif drin stehen was so die Grenze ist ?
Bei der TCom stehts wohl ausdrücklich drin in den AGB´s. Also Guck mal bei deinen ganzen Vertragsunterlagen die du bekommen hast ob da irgendwo was drin steht. Wenn ja haste Pech gehabt. Wenn nicht kann man drüber Streiten ab wann die Bremse greifen kann oder soll und ob du ne Vertragsanpassung fordern kannst.  Bei der Tcom habe ich gelesen wurde die Sperre jeweils zur Mitte des Monats wieder zurück gestellt.


EDIT: habe das noch gefunden http://www.teltarif.de/tooway-satspeed-eutelsat-allsat-test-getestet/news/33682.html?page=2


----------



## SuicideVampire (25. Juli 2009)

Blackout am 25.07.2009 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Das waren ja nicht 500MB am Stück, das war mein geschätzter gesamter Traffic seitdem ich den Anschluss am Dienstag bekommen habe.
> 
> Uploads hab ich nur den normalen Traffic dem beim Aufrufen von Websites entsteht, meine Youtube Videos lad ich auf Arbeit hoch
> 
> ...



500€? Das scheint ja wirklich ein Sauladen zu sein. Internet über TV-Kabel ist auch keine Option?


----------



## Blackout (25. Juli 2009)

Freaky22 am 25.07.2009 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber da muss doch irgendwo im Tarif drin stehen was so die Grenze ist ?
> Bei der TCom stehts wohl ausdrücklich drin in den AGB´s. Also Guck mal bei deinen ganzen Vertragsunterlagen die du bekommen hast ob da irgendwo was drin steht. Wenn ja haste Pech gehabt. Wenn nicht kann man drüber Streiten ab wann die Bremse greifen kann oder soll und ob du ne Vertragsanpassung fordern kannst.  Bei der Tcom habe ich gelesen wurde die Sperre jeweils zur Mitte des Monats wieder zurück gestellt.




Steht so in meiner PDF mit der Tarifübersicht drin:



> *Unbegrenztes Volumen beim Datenversand und -empfang (Flatrate)*



Dennoch ist mein Anschluss seit gestern Abend 23:30 Uhr auf nahezu 0kb/s gedrosselt....


----------



## Blackout (25. Juli 2009)

SuicideVampire am 25.07.2009 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Blackout am 25.07.2009 14:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein, erstens gibt es kein Kabel hier, zweitens wohne ich auf der Milchwirtschaft über dem Kuhstall 


Die Ironie an der ganzen Sache ist eigentlich, das ich seit heute Morgen mein Handy nutze um online zu gehen und die Verbindung so stabil und schnell ist wie seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr...
Es scheint so als hätte O² die Verbindungsprobleme endlich gelöst   

Nichts desto trotz könnte ich kotzen! Da zahlen mein Chef und ich ein heiden Geld und der Anschluss wird aufgrund von Windows, Treiber sowie Softwareupdates auf nahezu Null gedrosselt.... ganz großes Tennis und in der Tarifübersicht steht was von wegen kein Limit beim Senden sowie Empfangen (Flatrate) ja ne... is klar!


----------



## SuicideVampire (25. Juli 2009)

Blackout am 25.07.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> SuicideVampire am 25.07.2009 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Denen gehört mal Feuer unterm Hintern gemacht, sowas geht nicht


----------



## Freaky22 (25. Juli 2009)

Blackout am 25.07.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> SuicideVampire am 25.07.2009 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo die Ausrede "ich hab die AGB´s nicht gelesen" gilt leider auch nicht, da die Dinger ja Vertragsbestandteil sind.


----------



## pirx (25. Juli 2009)

SuicideVampire am 25.07.2009 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts desto trotz könnte ich kotzen! Da zahlen mein Chef und ich ein heiden Geld und der Anschluss wird aufgrund von Windows, Treiber sowie Softwareupdates auf nahezu Null gedrosselt.... ganz großes Tennis und in der Tarifübersicht steht was von wegen kein Limit beim Senden sowie Empfangen (Flatrate) ja ne... is klar!





> Denen gehört mal Feuer unterm Hintern gemacht, sowas geht nicht



Vielleicht sollte man noch technische Probleme (Sonnenprotuberanzen, EMP-Puls der Nordkoreaner, Aliens und sonstiges naheliegendes) in Erwägung ziehen. Dass die nach 500MB die Leitungen dicht machen, scheint mir extrem obskur.

Gibt es für dich eine Möglichkeit zu überprüfen ob die Schüssel noch korrekt ausgerichtet ist? Z.B. Holzwände können in der Beziehung recht fies sein...


----------



## Blackout (25. Juli 2009)

Die Schüssel ist noch an Ort und Stelle und das 1,20m Monster verstellt sich auch nicht so schnell 
Der Techniker mit dem ich am Mittwoch telefoniert hatte, bestätigte mir sogar noch das meine Schüssel besser ausgerichtet sei als es vorgegeben ist.

Sprich statt 30db, 35db in der Empfangsrichtung und statt 15-20db, 25db in der Senderichtung.


----------



## Blackout (25. Juli 2009)

Hab grad mal versucht die technische Hotline zu erreichen um wenigstens mal in Erfahrung zu bringen was hier zum Henker nochmal nu los ist.
Die Hotline soll Samstags von 10 bis 18 Uhr besetzt sein.... rufe ich an, wird die Verbindung sofort wieder getrennt...
Die Produkthotline hingegen funktioniert nur dort wird man auf die technische Hotline verwiesen....


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2009)

Blackout am 25.07.2009 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab grad mal versucht die technische Hotline zu erreichen um wenigstens mal in Erfahrung zu bringen was hier zum Henker nochmal nu los ist.
> Die Hotline soll Samstags von 10 bis 18 Uhr besetzt sein.... rufe ich an, wird die Verbindung sofort wieder getrennt...
> Die Produkthotline hingegen funktioniert nur dort wird man auf die technische Hotline verwiesen....



das KÖNNTE auf ein größeres prob hindeuten, bei dem du nicht der einzige bist... 


ps: geschäfts/firmenleitungen sind natürlich viel teurer, sind aber halt auch nicht für 1mann-"firmen" gedacht.


----------



## pirx (25. Juli 2009)

Herbboy am 25.07.2009 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ps: geschäfts/firmenleitungen sind natürlich viel teurer, sind aber halt auch nicht für 1mann-"firmen" gedacht.


Immerhin mietet man sich relativ exklusiv in einen Satelliten ein... wusste übrigens gar nicht, dass die Schüsseln mittlerweile senden können ^^ früher gabs das eh nur mit Telefon-Uplink.


----------



## Blackout (27. Juli 2009)

Es ist Montag Morgen 7:30 Uhr und nach wie vor kann ich keine Seiten aufrufen bzw. es dauert ca. 20 Minuten um eine Seite zu laden.

Bin mal gespannt was ich auf meine Supportanfragen vom Wochenende heute für Antworten bekomme.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juli 2009)

Freaky22 am 25.07.2009 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo die Ausrede "ich hab die AGB´s nicht gelesen" gilt leider auch nicht, da die Dinger ja Vertragsbestandteil sind.



falls in den agb stünde (scheint hier ja nicht der fall zu sein), dass irgendwann der anshcluss gedrosselt wird oder das alles über xx gb dann doch kostet und das ganze als "flatrate" beworben wird, dann wäre das mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit unzulässig.


----------



## Freaky22 (27. Juli 2009)

Bonkic am 27.07.2009 08:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Freaky22 am 25.07.2009 15:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig, aber da werden diese Fair Use Policies ja erwähnt.


----------



## SuicideVampire (27. Juli 2009)

Freaky22 am 27.07.2009 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 27.07.2009 08:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber diese Policies  sind mehr als unklar definiert, das dürfte so schwer haltbar sein, zumindest ein "erlaubtes" Volumen muss angegeben werden. Und das ist scheinbar nicht der Fall.


----------



## Freaky22 (27. Juli 2009)

SuicideVampire am 27.07.2009 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Freaky22 am 27.07.2009 10:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jedenfalls meldet sich ja der Ersteller nicht mehr um zu sagen obs nich doch irgendwo steht?


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juli 2009)

Freaky22 am 27.07.2009 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 27.07.2009 08:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ah ja, jetzt auch gelesen.
unwahrscheinlich, dass so was (in dem fall) wirksam ist.


----------



## Blackout (27. Juli 2009)

Es gibt neues von der Abzockerfront.

Hab heute Antwort auf meine Mails vom Wochenende bekommen:

Nr 1:



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx,
> 
> die Downloadgeschwindigkeit über skyDSL2+ wird, wie bei allen Satellitenprovidern, durch eine Fair Use Policy gesteuert. Auf unserer Webseite finden Sie einen entsprechenden Hinweis.
> 
> ...



Nr. 2: Und das ist wirklich der Hammer!



> Tarifupgrade skyDSL2+
> Kundennummer xxxx / Auftragsnummer xxxxx
> 
> 
> ...



Das schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus!
In der Auftragsbestätigung inklusive Tarif Übersicht steht das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es handelt sich laut Tarifübersicht um eine Flatrate. Punkt aus, keine Diskussion, da steht nichts von 500MB im Monat oder wir drehen Ihren Anschluss auf NULL.

Die Antwort auf meine Anfrage zeigt doch explizit das es sich um einen Volumentarif handelt.

Die Fair Use Policy seht ihr oben da steht auch nur das die Anfragen der Kunden mit weniger Traffic bevorzugt werden, da wird mit keinem Wort erwähnt das die den Anschluss abdrehen.

Werde mich morgen an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden und anschließend mit meinem Chef sprechen und das ganze eventuell vom Anwalt prüfen lassen.

Das ist in meinen Augen absolute Abzocke!

Und 5 GB pro Monat für 110 € ist ja wohl der absolute Witz! Das sind knapp 160 MB pro Tag oder 6,9 MB pro Stunde....

Ich fühl mich grad derart über den Tisch gezogen, das glaubt ihr gar nicht!
Der aktuelle Stand ist nach wie vor kein öffnen von Webseiten über SkyDsl einzig Google sowie die Homepage vom Anbieter funktionieren....


----------



## Memphis11 (27. Juli 2009)

das ist nicht nur abzocke das ist die verarschung pur, ich würde dem anbieter mit dem nackten arsch ins gesicht springen, aleine schon die preise sind fast schon wieder zum lachen wenn sie nicht ernst gemeint wären


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2009)

also, da steht ja ganz explizit "unbegrenzt...." - dann können die nicht so einfach in den AGB noch was im kleingedruckten verstecken. was allenfalls möglich wäre ist, dass die kunden, die zu viel traffic verursachen, gekündigt WERDEN. das geht AFAIK schon. 

auch ein gut sichtbarer hinweis, zB ein sternchen bei "unbegrenzt" mit ner fußnote "bis x GB pro monat, ab x GB verminderter Speed", könnte noch o.k sein (gibt es bei mobilem internet oft)


aber auf der info-seite ist NICHTS zu sehen von "fair use" oder so was. und wenn ich die AGB aufrufe: da kommt das wort "fair" nicht mal vor !


----------



## SuicideVampire (27. Juli 2009)

Herbboy am 27.07.2009 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> also, da steht ja ganz explizit "unbegrenzt...." - dann können die nicht so einfach in den AGB noch was im kleingedruckten verstecken. was allenfalls möglich wäre ist, dass die kunden, die zu viel traffic verursachen, gekündigt WERDEN. das geht AFAIK schon.
> 
> auch ein gut sichtbarer hinweis, zB ein sternchen bei "unbegrenzt" mit ner fußnote "bis x GB pro monat, ab x GB verminderter Speed", könnte noch o.k sein (gibt es bei mobilem internet oft)
> 
> ...



Dann ist das Ding definitiv ein klarer Fall für den Anwalt.


----------



## Blackout (28. Juli 2009)

Hab heute mit meinem Chef gesprochen und ihm alle Fakten dargelegt.

Er meinte das wäre eine riesen Schweinerei und hat gleich erstmal ein Brief diktiert in dem er den Anbieter auffordert die bezahlten Leistungen (Flatrate) zu erbringen ansonsten geht das ganze an unseren Anwalt und den Verbraucherschutz.
Desweiteren droht er damit das seine anderen Firmen von denen 2 ebenfalls bei dem Anbieter sind, umgehend ihre Verträge kündigen falls er sich querstellt ^^   


PS: Seit heute Abend geht mein Anschluss wieder, hatte vorhin, nach 9 MB Traffic, wieder 15 Minuten "Pause"......


----------



## skicu (28. Juli 2009)

Da soll nochmal jemand bei "DSL auf dem Land" mit dem Argument Alternative SkyDSL kommen.
Ist ja echt krass, der Anbieter. 160 MB am Tag. Damit schafft man ja gerade so die Windows Updates und dann wars das.


----------



## SuicideVampire (28. Juli 2009)

skicu am 28.07.2009 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Da soll nochmal jemand bei "DSL auf dem Land" mit dem Argument Alternative SkyDSL kommen.
> Ist ja echt krass, der Anbieter. 160 MB am Tag. Damit schafft man ja gerade so die Windows Updates und dann wars das.



1 Servicepack und Du bist für Wochen ausgebremst  Von Linux-Distributionsupgrades (bei 5 Rechnern in meinem Haushalt) mal ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## trafficbremser (11. August 2009)

Man muss auch mal das Positive erwähnen: Bin seit vier Jahren total zufrieden mit dem Unidirektionalen Dienst SkyDSL 2000.


Aber:

Seit ich vor einem Monat auf SkyDSL2+ umstieg folgendes Szenario:

Erstmal Schüssel selbst montiert. Firma zwecks Einmessung beauftragt= 180€ Kosten.

Wenigstens mit Rechnung für´s Finanzamt.

Dann Speedtest= DSL 4000

Upload ließ allerdings zu wüschen übrig, sollte Sreenshot mailen. Habe ich gemacht; leider keine Antwort.

Nutzung der letzten vier Wochen= Sch... selten weil nach zwei Tagen gar nichts mehr ging.

Wollte erst die Rechnung vom Montageservice nicht bezahlen, da ich dachte Pfusch.

Die SkyDSL Technik-Hotline sollte mich aufklären:

Ich bin "gefairused"

Klingt Sch... und ist es auch.

Zuviel Traffic dachte ich und fuhr einige Anwendungen zurück.

Nur noch Ebay, Börsenkurse und ein paar Mails...

... aber auch das war zuviel des Guten.

900 Mb pro Woche sagte der MA der Hotline; hatte ich niemals, trotzdem Schicht im Schacht.

Das passt ja auch zu den Aussagen hier: 500 Mb pro Monat!

Am Wochenende aufgrund dieses Forum eine Mail bezüglich Fairuse; bis jetzt keine Antwort.

Als ich heute anrief und fragte, warum ich meinen nun doppelt so teuren Tarif  nicht wie vorher  gleichermaßen nutzen kann, hieß es "Da machen die von Eutelsat andere Trafficvorgaben" .

Hab´ ich jetzt meinen Vertrag bei Eutelsat? Aus den AGB geht auch nicht hervor, dass der teurere Tarif leider besch... Konditionen hat, sprich anderes Fairuse.

Ich will meinen alten Tarif zurück !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Leider hält sich die Kommunikation in Grenzen. Der MA der Hotline kann leider nicht zur Vertragsabteilung verbinden, geht nur schriftlich - Hmm, ich kenne da ein paar tolle Firmen die TK-Anlagen liefern, ... und Telefone.

Aber Mailprogramm wär´auch nicht schlecht, man müsste nur den Button Antworten nutzen.

Fakt ist:
Keine Leistung, keinen Support = Kopf in den Sand ?

Das Klavier spiele ich auch:

Mal schauen was passiert, wenn ich die Lastschriften der letzten sechs Wochen gebührenpflichtig zurückbuchen lasse.

Den Mahnbescheid samt der breitbandigen AGB können wir dann ja vorm Amtsrichter ausdiskutieren.

Ich vermute mal:

Nicht ohne Grund schreiben einige große UMTS Anbieter bei ihrer Flatrate ein Sternchen hinter und nennen im Kleingedruckten die Leistung in Zahl und Ziffer um Ihre Verträge unanfechtbar zu machen.

Wollen wir mal sehen, ob´s die große Keule braucht

oder

SKYDSL merkt dass weniger Umsatz auch mehr sein kann.

Ich hab´einen langen Atem...

und ´ne Internet-Backupleitung!


----------



## skicu (11. August 2009)

trafficbremser schrieb:


> Mal schauen was passiert, wenn ich die Lastschriften der letzten sechs Wochen gebührenpflichtig zurückbuchen lasse.


   Das würde ich sein lassen - du hast eine Lastschriftermächtigung unterschrieben, diese Firma *darf* in Rechnung gestellte Beträge also grundsätzlich abbuchen.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir wirklich einen Anwalt suchen, der mal einen hübschen Brief schreibt. Und die Lastschriftermächtigung widerrufen.


----------



## wurfi1 (13. August 2009)

Hallo erstmal,



habe seit ca einer Woche auch Sky Dsl und habe natürlich
auch jetzt erst davon gehört das man bei zuviel Download gedrosselt wird. Mir wurde
am Telefon gesagt das man am 

Tag nicht mehr als 200 – 300 mb 

In der Woche nicht mehr als 1 gb

Und im Monat nicht mehr als 4 gb 

runterladen darf  das
steht meiner Meinung nach nirgends in den Agb´s und auch nicht auf der Website
also ist es Rechtswidrig. Was man nun dagegen machen kann ist mir auch noch
nicht ganz klar vielleicht könnte man eine Unterschriften Sammlung oder
ähnliches machen und den Anbieter so zur Volumen Freigabe  zwingen den Flatrate ist Flatrate und eine
gedrosselte Flatrate ist keine Flatrate. Aber mal sehen ich wird die Tage mal
einen Anwalt befragen. Wenn das schon jemand getan hat wäre schön wenn er das
hier mal posten würde.


----------



## wurfi1 (13. August 2009)

Hab bei einem anderen Anbieter diese Liste gefunden da weiss man wenigstens woran man ist wenn man einen Vertrag abschliest.




http://www.filiago.de/support/faq/1,14/gibt_es_bei_astra2connect_eine_fair-use-policy_-fup-.aspx


----------



## Blackout (19. August 2009)

Filiago kommt bei einigen von unseren Firmen zum Einsatz, nur sind die Schüsseln bei denen kleiner und haben keine schlecht Wetter Reserve, aber zumindest ist Filiago transparent genug.
Zwei unserer  Firmen nutzen ebenfalls das Produkt von SkyDSL  und hatten die gleichen Probleme, nur haben die sich zum "Tarifupgrade"  auf mehr Volumen (bei einer Flatrate *lol*) entschieden und zahlen jetzt 170€ im Monat für 10 GB  Volumen....

Von meiner Seite gibt es auch mal wieder Neuigkeiten.
Nachdem seit letzter Woche Donnerstag gar nichts mehr ging bzw. mir jeden Tag nach 5 MB !!!!!!!! Traffic die Leitung auf Null gedreht wurde, hab ich dem Laden am Wochenende eine saftige Mail geschrieben,
auf die mir bis heute zwar nicht geantwortet wurde, ABER seit gestern kann ich wieder die Leitung nutzen ohne das ich nach 5 MB auf Null gedreht wurde   


Hab mir eine schöne Software namens TrafficMonitor für 15 Euro gekauft und überwache damit die Netzwerkkarte an der die SkyDSL Box dranhängt.
Hier die bisherige Monatsübersicht ->

Bis Donnerstag, hatte ich 1,8GB Traffic in 13 Tagen.
Das waren Windowsupdates, Treiber sowie ein Patch für World in Conflict sowie der übliche Traffic beim Surfen bzw. Internetradiostream.

s4.directupload.net/images/user/090819/mxrohjx3.jpg
Die 8 MB vom 16ten sind nicht von SkyDSL sondern von der LAN Party an dem Tag bei mir, hatte dazu das LAN Kabel von der SkyDSL Box genommen *g*
Die Tage ging nämlich gar nichts mehr.




Nächste Woche fahr ich zum Verbraucherschutz samt allen Dokumenten, Mailverkehr etc. und werde mit denen abklären wie ich weiter vorgehen soll und ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt aus dem Vertrag raus zukommen und das Geld für die Hardware wieder zu bekommen.


----------



## wurfi1 (19. August 2009)

[size=10pt]Habe nochmals mit der Hotline Telefoniert und die haben mir nun eine ander Tabelle durchgesagt  seht euch das mal an.

77 – 78 mb pro Stunde                       [/size]= eine Stunde Drosselung

[size=10pt]150 mb in vier Stunden                      [/size]= 4 Stunden Drosselung

[size=10pt]420 – 450 mb in 24 Stunden                              [/size]=24 Stunden
Drosselung

[size=10pt]1200 – 1300 mb in einer Woche
       [/size]= eine Woche Drosselung

Desweiteren
habe ich danach gefragt wie es sein kann das mein Dsl Manager anzeigt
das ich 800 mb Transfer hatte und die meinen ich hätte bereits 1,5 Gb
Transfer? Antwort mein Dsl Manager würde nicht genau anzeigen was
transeriert wurde !? Darauf habe ich eine Datei von 7,5 mb
ruintergeladen und siehe da in meinem Tranfer anzeigefenster erhöhte
sich der Wert um 7,5 mb ist doch schon komisch oder ? Was wollen die
einem eigentlich erzählen?


----------



## McDrake (19. August 2009)

Was ist mit Transfer gemeint.. nur Download oder wird da der Upload auch dazugezählt?
Kenn misch da ned so aus


----------



## Blackout (19. August 2009)

Da weiß die eine Hand nicht was die andere erzählt.

So scheint es mir zumindest das jeder Mitarbeiter am Telefon was anderes erzählt...

Bezüglich Upload, da sagte mir ein Mitarbeiter das dieser "schwerer" wiegen würde als der Download....

Keine Ahnung wie da die internen Berechnungen aussehen.

Zumindest erklärt die obige Liste einiges und deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen...


Dennoch ist das ganze Verarsche und es kann ja nicht sein das sich erst etliche Kunden zusammentun  und denen über Wochen die Informationen aus der Nase ziehen müssen.
Argliste Täuschung oder wie das genannt wird.
Wären diese Informationen vor der Bestellung zugänglich gewesen, hätte ich diesen Anbieter nie genommen!


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2009)

der upload ist AFAIK technisch aufwendiger, auf jeden fall aber kalkulatorisch von deren kapazitäten, da die mit "kleinen" uploadanfragen kalkurlieren (eben zB einfach nur "website x wird angefordert" oder "email mit 4 jpgs = 3MB wird gesendet". daher wiegt der upload schwerer.

und auch bei normalem DSL hat man ja standardmäßig weit weniger up- als downloadbandbreite. 



was trotzdem natürlich alles nicht das geschäftsgebahren rechtfertigt.


----------



## Blackout (20. August 2009)

Oh mein Gott!

Es wird noch besser!
Hab grad eine Mail von denen bekommen, haltet euch besser fest:



> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau xxxxxxx,
> 
> mit Bedauern haben wir festgestellt, dass Sie den von Ihnen bestellten und am 23/07/2009 freigeschalteten skyDSL-Dienst noch nicht genutzt haben.
> 
> ...



Alles klar, ich hab mein Produkt noch gar nicht genutzt


----------



## Blackout (20. August 2009)

Und wieder neues von der Front. Mail von heute  (20.08.2009):



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx,
> 
> Sie sind aktuell nicht von der Fair Use Policy betroffen.
> Die FUP wirkt erst bei einem monatlichen Daten-Volumen (Up und Down) von ca. 4 GB.
> ...



Die stellen ihre Konditionen auch um wie sie lustig sind.
Bei der letzten Anfrage haben die keine Angaben zu meinem erlaubten "Volumen" gemacht und da sollten 3 GB 95€ 5 GB 110€ und 10 GB 170€ kosten.

Hier die Mail vom 27.07.2009 im Vergleich dazu:



> Tarifupgrade skyDSL2+
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jetzt hab ich auf einmal "ca." 4 GB für 69,90€ und den Rest seht ihr ja oben.
Die haben einfach mal das Volumen verdoppelt bei jedem Tarif.

Ob das aufgrund zahlreicher Beschwerden passiert ist?


----------



## SuicideVampire (3. September 2009)

Aktuell zum Thema: klick


----------

